# Animaniacs



## Shiny Grimer (Oct 14, 2008)

This is like, the best show ever.

There are so many jokes here that you don't get until you're older (especially pop culture references and the inneundo), so when if you revisit this show after having seen it as a kid, it will be even funnier than you remember (I personally like this one.)

One of the cool things about this show is that it's actually educational as well, as shown by the songs to memorize "The Nations of the World" and "The names of all 50 states and their capitals". If you haven't checked this series out yet, you ought to take a look.

Here's one of the (somewhat) education ones about Rasputin.
Here's a parody of more or less every law ever.
The Warners meet Saddam Hussein and eat Kuwait.

Yeah, I love this show. Most of you will probably remember it from the TV Movie "Wakko's Wish". If you like Pinky and the Brain, you should definitely see this (they were made by the same person, anyway :P).


----------



## IcySapphire (Oct 14, 2008)

I LOVED this show, especially "The Monkey Song"


----------



## Ambipom (Oct 14, 2008)

This was the best show ever, without a doubt.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Oct 14, 2008)

NEED MORE WB!!!!

Really, though. Nice show.


----------



## Flareth (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes. It was awesome. :DDDD

Almost have Nations of the World memorized....I think....


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 15, 2008)

> Yakko: You want us poor, innocent children to climb up dangerous scaffolding and paint naked people all over a church?
> Yakko, Wakko, and Dot: *WE'LL DO IT!* -Animaniacs, "Hooked on a Ceiling"


Yeah, this show was awesome. Also, last year we sung their version of "Noel" at our winter concert. It was awesome.


----------



## Jolty (Oct 15, 2008)

omg the states song has made me victorious against my friend in the "NAME ALL 50 STATES" game lmao

Animaniacs is LEGENDARY. Best cartoon ever. EVER.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 15, 2008)

Yakko, Wakko, and Dot find themselves in hellHades.


----------



## see ya (Oct 16, 2008)

The show got on my nerves on occasion (I downright hated Buttons and Mindy), but I'd have to be very silly not to deny that the vast majority of it was pure genius. 



> Yakko: You want us poor, innocent children to climb up dangerous scaffolding and paint naked people all over a church?
> Yakko, Wakko, and Dot: WE'LL DO IT! -Animaniacs, "Hooked on a Ceiling"


Yakko: But we're not doing it for art. We're not doing it for the sake of money. No! We're doing it because we love painting naked people.


----------



## Flora (Oct 16, 2008)

LOVED IT.

I was always Yakko, Zephie (my sis) was Wakko, and my little sis was Dot.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 18, 2008)

Argh, it was so good. Nations of the World (I don't CARE that it's now incorrect - it's a bazillion times more educational than any of the crap that gets spewed at kids today), Wakko's State Song and the song about the US Presidents are quite possibly the best things ever. 

And the jokes they got away with back in th' day... here's a good collection of the best ones X3


----------



## see ya (Oct 18, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> And the jokes they got away with back in th' day... here's a good collection of the best ones X3


LOL, yes. I love that guy! :D

I'm still baffled as to how they got away with the "Finger Prince" bit. I guess it's the same way Rocko's Modern Life got away with "The Chokey Chicken" for two seasons. >_>


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 18, 2008)

Remember "Bumbie's Mom", and "The Tiger Prince"?


----------



## Linzys (Oct 25, 2008)

I LOVE the Animaniacs! 8D One of the last clever cartoons...


----------

